# Bathing?



## TiffanyK (Apr 23, 2010)

I gave Alice her first bath this evening. She HATED it! Cried the entire time. Tried to climb out of the tub the entire time. She was miserable. Any tips on how to bathe her without the craziness? LOL. I guess I have a few months before I'll NEED to bathe her again (we plan on using the bath wipes when she gets dirty outside, unless it's just too much mud or something lol) but I'd like to get some tips before then because knowing me I'll forget how horrible this bath was and it will just be another horrible bath but with a bigger dog. lol


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

being in the tub, getting bathed, water running
might be to much for her. i always give my dog a bath
outside. i shampoo him and rinse him with the hose.
then i taught him not to shake untill i tell him.


----------



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

Ava is a fan of water when it comes to play however she does not enjoy bath time. the first couple times we had a bath she tried to fight her way out of the tub. so i figured i would try something different. i put on a bathing suit put about 6 inches of warm water in the tub and we both got in and wouldnt you know she was completely calm and let me wash her with no problem. i know it is kinda silly a grown man sitting in a bath tub with a puppy but it cut down on the clean up time after the bath.lol


----------



## TiffanyK (Apr 23, 2010)

Thanks. I'm going to try one of these next time depending on her size. We don't have any concrete in our backyard so I was afraid to do it back there for her to just get all muddy. LOL. But I'll probably feel comfortable doing it in the driveway by the time she needs another. 

And I do like the get in with her idea. lol. That's how I've always bathed my newborn babies. Makes sense that it would work for a scared puppy too.

I didn't have the water running. I filled it up to about mid leg level on her (she's short) and brought her into the bathroom after I stopped the water. As soon as she saw it, she freaked LOL.


----------



## Whiteshepherds (Aug 21, 2010)

doggiedad said:


> being in the tub, getting bathed, water running might be to much for her. i always give my dog a bath
> outside. i shampoo him and rinse him with the hose.
> then i taught him not to shake untill i tell him.


I read somewhere that dogs only shake if their heads are wet. Annie is getting a bath tomorrow, I'm going to see if it's true. 

Just out of curiosity, how did you teach him not to shake?


----------



## armymp1014 (Aug 14, 2010)

if you keep one hand on the dogs shoulders it wont be able to shake off.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

armymp1014 said:


> Ava is a fan of water when it comes to play however she does not enjoy bath time. the first couple times we had a bath she tried to fight her way out of the tub. so i figured i would try something different. i put on a bathing suit put about 6 inches of warm water in the tub and we both got in and wouldnt you know she was completely calm and let me wash her with no problem. i know it is kinda silly a grown man sitting in a bath tub with a puppy but it cut down on the clean up time after the bath.lol


 
haha whatever you have to do! I used to have to do that with Zena. She was crazy to try and bath. Riley is worse but you better believe i'm not climbing into the tub with a 90 pound dog using every muscle to get out of that tub and taking me out with them!!! Shasta is a nightmare. She howls and screams and it just sounds like we're killing her.


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

My dog is two years old and he has had only one bath in the full tub of water. He did not like that. I have trained him to go play in the sprinklers at the city park when we go for a walk. They are powerful sprinklers, and he lunges at the water without harming the sprinklers themselves. He gives himself a pretty good soaking in the process. It is a three minute walk home, and there is a towel waiting outside in the patio and after he gets dried off, he looks pretty clean. Also, he keeps himself clean and I have been told by my visitors that he does not smell at all. However, I appreciate all the advice because I would like to get him back into the tub for a full scrub down.


----------



## kimi (Jul 29, 2010)

Try spreading peanut butter on the side of the bathtub while you bath him...


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

that's hilarious and very creative. you have to get pics of you and
the pup in the tub. my dog loves playing and getting
wet with the hose so it's easy to bathe him. i spray him
down with the hose. he's having a good time playing with the water.
i mix his shampoo in a bucket of warm water. i work
the shampoo into him. i pour the remainder over him.
rinsing him is easy because he likes playing in the water.

i found this doggie bath house that's 20 minutes from
my house. you can bathe your dog or you
can have him bathed. if i need to give my dog a bath
in the winter i think i'll use them. i also have a friend that
owns a grooming salon. 



armymp1014 said:


> Ava is a fan of water when it comes to play however she does not enjoy bath time. the first couple times we had a bath she tried to fight her way out of the tub. so i figured i would try something different. i put on a bathing suit put about 6 inches of warm water in the tub and we both got in and wouldnt you know she was completely calm and let me wash her with no problem. i know it is kinda silly a grown man sitting in a bath tub with a puppy but it cut down on the clean up time after the bath.lol


----------



## Jax's Mom (Apr 2, 2010)

Our lab loves bath time, Jax oh the other hand... His baths are crimes of opportunity. Sometimes he gets in the shower with me so I'll grab his shampoo and give him a bath there, or if we go to the lake I soap him up and he rinses himself off and he loves to play with the garden hose so that's another option. 
If he really MUST take a bath, he tolerates it better if I'm standing in there with him. He puts one paw on my foot as if he's holding my hand :wub:


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

At her size, I'd be bathing her in the kitchen sink. Much easier to control a puppy in a small space like that, plus it's a lot more comfortable for the human! Put a towel or something in the bottom to keep her from sliding around. I'd also probably give her a couple of baths while she's young, whether she needs it or not or whether you plan on bathing her frequently or hardly even once she's older, just to get her used to it. You can have someone feed her treats while you do it if you want.


----------



## GSDSunshine (Sep 7, 2009)

Make it fun!!! 

Be prepared for water and fur to get EVERYWHERE! 

Start with what she likes. If she is crazy about a ball, or a tug use that. Food? Use that.

Start with just getting her used to the bathroom itself. Toss a ball or a piece of meat into the bathroom. let her run in and get it. Then put the ball on the floor near the tub. After doing that for a day or two. Put the ball/food on the side of the tub. Don't push her further than she is comfortable. 

Next put her fun in the tub so she needs to jump in to get it.... this is one of the big steps so if it takes her a while to do it, don't be stressed.

After she is happily jumping int he empty tub, add in about an inch of warm water. (this is where is gets messy). Let her jump in, jump out, splash a bit...be a happy pup.

Start increasing the amount of water in the tub each time you have play time in the tub. Once you get to about 4-5 inches of water, try having the water running a little. let her play in it if she is curious. 

After that you can start getting her wet intentionally, try to pour water on her legs, or her tail... eventually getting to her back and chest. 

Eventually your game will include soap and scrubbing. An she will be clean and happy!


----------



## unloader (Feb 16, 2010)

I just gave Remy a bath today, it's his third since we have had him and he is 6.5 months now. 

Each time we give him food while we bathe him, and to him, a bath is just another way to get food. I bathe him in the bath tub and fill up jugs of luke warm water while my girlfriend gives him kibble, one at a time. 

The spraying water freaks him out, so we stick to the jugs of water and it has worked perfectly every time.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

PetsMart has a puppy bath that's only $10 until the pup is 6 mos old- so I took advantage of that offer! They really lost money on the last trip- Stosh was 60 lbs and is long-coated. The last bath he had was at the vet's and they trim the nails, clean his ears, express anal glands, bathe, dry then brush, all for $30. I think I'll let them do it!!


----------



## Cusack's Human (Sep 11, 2010)

OMG Cusack HATED baths in the tub! I now take him outside for his bath and he is perfect. I use a leash so he can't go far but make sure to rinse good under the collar 
I thought I was the only one but this must be another GSD thing?!?


----------



## PaddyD (Jul 22, 2010)

I use a soaked towel......... soaked in warm water with minimal soap and rub her down. Then a damp towel with clear water, then a couple dry towels to dry her off. And the occasional dog wipes.


----------



## TiffanyK (Apr 23, 2010)

Haha, I'm going to try the food thing. Never even thought about that. Maybe I'll throw the kong filled with peanut butter in with her to chase around while I lather her up. She seems okay with rinsing, but hates to be lathered up. lol. We don't have a sprayer in our tub (just in the kids bathroom - our shower head sprays from directly above us so I definitely wouldn't use that) so I just used a cup to rinse her. 

Thanks for all the ideas.


----------



## paulag1955 (Jun 29, 2010)

Oddly enough, Shasta hates it when I pour water over her from a cup or pitcher, but stands nicely when I wet her using the handheld shower head.

Shasta is subjected to weekly baths with medicated shampoo and moisturizing conditioner to help control her itching, so she's getting used to being in the tub. She would still jump out given the right opportunity, but it's no longer such a struggle that I need to ice my shoulder afterwards from holding her in the tub.

And for what it's worth, Shasta and my previous dog, Duchess, will/would shake after a bath, regardless of whether or not their heads were wet.


----------



## Good_Karma (Jun 28, 2009)

I get in the tub to wash my dogs. I have sliding glass doors, so I just shut us in. Niko whines, but he'll stand there without getting too fussy. I've tried it with a few inches of water already in the tub, but found it was easier to start with an empty tub, tell the dog to get in (train ahead of time with treats), then close the door and turn on the shower. I get soaked too, but it works well and is quicker than running a bath. I do wish we had a shower head that was a handheld, that would make it easier to do the undercarriage.

One thing a trainer told us to learn to do with our dogs was a technique called "cradle and massage." You basically hold your pup until she stops resisting, and then let her go. Built up the amount of time you hold her until you can do it for five minutes, a few times a day. For one, the pup will begin to enjoy it and will also learn that when they stop fighting you, they get released. I think this technique helped us with our dogs during bath times and for nail trimming. It's also useful for at the vet.

Has anyone else used this technique successfully? Might it work for the OP?


----------



## lisgje (Sep 3, 2010)

I bathed chance as a puppy till he hit 40 lbs, then off to the groomer when he needs it. If they don't get into anything nasty, you should only have to do that a few times a year. Early Spring, late summer or early fall and just before Christmas portraits. Worth paying the groomer, cuts down on the stress and the mess! LOL I have been using the same groomer for over ten years and she is fantastic.


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

our tub is called a swimming pool, followed by a hose  He loves it and sits and whines by the gate going to the pool!


----------



## Sultan (Sep 17, 2010)

How often should one bathe their puppy? I have a 4 month old who hasn't gotten a bath in over a month. My cousin has a 5 1/2 month old and he seems to give his dog a bath every week. I had read online that bathing a GS too much dries out their coat


----------



## VegasResident (Oct 4, 2006)

I used to bath my last one with they got dirty or stunk. Other than that not all all especially if an indoor dog. Personally I loved the smell of her fur. My current 3.5 month old does not have any on purpose baths, he just likes the pool. I would proably bath him like my other...stink or dirty.


----------



## Cluemanti (Jun 25, 2010)

Not sure it was already said but bathing them in the shower while your in there is so much easier!


----------



## Mike K (Jul 18, 2010)

lay a towel in the bottom of the tub, it will give them solid footing and they wont be scared.
I had an older dog who had weak hips who hated the bath until we put a towel in the bottom and he calmed right down and never again was it a struggle to bathe him.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

Even when I am unemployed, I take puppies to PetsMart for that Puppy bath deal. Since I live alone, it is an opportunity for someone else to handle them. And they are generally very good with the youngsters. I do it every second or third week until they are five months old. 

Prior to the second set of shots though, puppies are bathed by me either in the kitchen sink or in the bath tub. Usually in the bath tub. 

Some are better about it than others. The way Bear was the last time I bathed her myself!!! And she is the one that LOVES the swimming pool. 

Normally though, I make use of the showe curtain, and hold the puppy with by the collar. I have one of those doo-jobbies that brings the water from the overhead thing down a tube in your hand like a hose. I find doing it this way helps me to get ALL of the soap off. They usually love it when I am lathering them up. Getting them unlathered is usually the fun part. 

After bathing a litter of eight week old puppies, the bathroom needs to be flushed. I have the large towel ready at hand and quickly wrap the puppy in it, and let them do the squiggling. 

Puppies are a blast. Bathing puppies and cutting puppy toenails is usually a trip.

A litter of ten puppies have 180 microscopic toenails to clip every week between them. Sometimes I feel like I should charge by the toenail.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

Good_Karma said:


> I get in the tub to wash my dogs. I have sliding glass doors, so I just shut us in. Niko whines, but he'll stand there without getting too fussy. I've tried it with a few inches of water already in the tub, but found it was easier to start with an empty tub, tell the dog to get in (train ahead of time with treats), then close the door and turn on the shower. I get soaked too, but it works well and is quicker than running a bath. *I do wish we had a shower head that was a handheld, that would make it easier to do the undercarriage*.
> 
> One thing a trainer told us to learn to do with our dogs was a technique called "cradle and massage." You basically hold your pup until she stops resisting, and then let her go. Built up the amount of time you hold her until you can do it for five minutes, a few times a day. For one, the pup will begin to enjoy it and will also learn that when they stop fighting you, they get released. I think this technique helped us with our dogs during bath times and for nail trimming. It's also useful for at the vet.
> 
> Has anyone else used this technique successfully? Might it work for the OP?


 

and now i have this mental image in my head of power washing the undercarriage of a car in my bath tub.... time to sleep yes? lol


----------



## Rosa (Sep 18, 2010)

I wash my puppies once a week every Saturday, at first they didn't like it but now they stand their calmly! I think i might be washing them to much now though?


----------



## Wallyboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ours hates baths too...he is doing better with baths but can't do any dryers. We make "puppy yogurt" it's plain yogurt and broth and we freeze. It's his favorite thing so one of us gives him that while the other washes him. He is starting to do better with baths now.


----------



## kidkhmer (Jul 14, 2010)

Karma was not very fond of her outside hose-showers on the leash even though it is very warm here. I now take her into our glass shower cubicle with me and I sit on a little plastic stool . I use mildly warm water and she now sits still and we have a hand held shower head for the undercarriage and caboose! LOL . If she feels the need to shake she can do it in the cubicle without drenching everything. 

I still get a good laugh when I have dried her off and I open the bathroom door and she goes racing out into the tiled living room only to end up arse-over-tit as she tries to execute a right angled turn at great speed....


----------



## CaliBoy (Jun 22, 2010)

Well, I tried some of the suggestions and nothing worked this last weekend. Wow, he got mad at me for bathing him again. I thought he was going to bite me. He definitely hates, hates, hates water. He must have a cat gene in him. Anyway, he looks even more beautiful now that he has had a bath, but I'll probably wait another year at least before I try that again.


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

My 2 older dogs I tell them get in the tub it's bath time. I usually give a monthly bath, longer if they feel clean. I have shower doors too and it's much easier when I get in the tub with them, otherwise my back would really be killing me. 
My husband had to pick Lakota up and get her in the tub. It's not her first time in the tub. She goes in the kiddy pool, she swims at the beach, went swimming in a big in ground pool but absolutely hates the tub. 
My idea is to try the clicker, no water, just to get her in there, maybe a pigs ear. 
Caliboy you might not want to wait a year to try again, I know I certainly don't want to wait.


----------



## Kris10 (Aug 26, 2010)

*"Is it time for my bath?"*










I know I am lucky that Max loves water and is a good boy when it comes to bath time!
I think there a couple of things that work in my favor: we have an enclosed shower so he can't even think of jumping out, and we have a hand held shower head so the process can be over with quickly. Also, I don't spray his head/face directly with the water so he doesn't try to shake off until we are done. 
We rarely bathe him- only if he gets into some stinky stuff or has his seasonal itchy spots. That's the good thing about the GSD coat- sheds dirt, etc, well.
Good luck!


----------



## just another truck (Jun 7, 2010)

I share the pain of bath time....Hunter can not stand the bath tub with me standing in there with him, nor a hose when I have him attached to a leash and the fence. The best bath he has ever had ( his opinion, mine as well ) HE LOVES THE GARDEN HOSE, so, with a high presure fitting, I spary out in the yard, he runs back and forth just barking away. Once he is soaked, I soap him up, we repeat the process. My Brother, he throws a ball in the water, suds up his GSD, and throws the ball back in the water several times over.


----------

